

What a C program can do with a function pointer - kryptiskt
http://blog.frama-c.com/index.php?post/2013/08/24/Function-pointers-in-C

======
greenyoda
While from a syntactic point of view, the statement "there is almost nothing
you can do in C with a function pointer" may be technically correct, there are
all sorts of useful things you can do with them which the article could have
mentioned in more detail: writing generic functions via call-backs, low-level
object oriented programming, replacing production APIs with "mock objects" for
testing, etc. I use them in my C code quite frequently.

